#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Στατιστικά πωλήσεων Α' εξαμήνου από τη RE/MAX

## Xάρης

*ΕΔΩ* θα βρείτε τα στατιστικά για όλη την Ελλάδα αλλά και ξεχωριστά για Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη, αναφορικά με τις πωλήσεις ακινήτων που πραγματοποίησε το δίκτυο της RE/MAX το Α' εξάμηνο του 2010.

Ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο το πλήθος των πωλήσεων νεόδμητων κατοικιών στην περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης που είναι *0%*!

----------

